# Generador de energia, que motor ?



## svartahrid (Abr 11, 2009)

Queria debatir y despejar unas dudas acerca de generadores de energía gratis libre, por ahí entre tantos planes tengo pensado conseguir algún motor mas o menos grandecito que al girarlo genere salida de voltaje (un dinamo), bueno aparte del problema de idear el mecanismo con el que aplicaremos fuerza mecánica ya sea mediante pedales, una bicicleta, un rio, un animal en una rueda  etc... me gustaría saber que tipo de motor es el que puede generar fácilmente energía suficiente para alimentar una laptop no siendo necesario tener que girarlo a altisimas revoluciones, me explico ? por ejemplo sacarlo de una aspiradora, un tractor, no se... es lo que tengo duda también.

por ahí hace mucho leí un proyecto de unos chavales donde adaptaron unos pedales de bicicleta a un generador como de unos 6 cm por 16 cm, osea que es factible hacer un generador para alimentar una laptop o cualquier otro artefacto similar.

bueno saliendonos de lo usual en aplicacion de fuerza a generadores por ahí estoy leyendo e investigando que podemos hacer una rueda con imanes fijada al roto del motor y en otra superficie poner unos imanes de modo que se repelaran los imanes de la rueda con los que están situados en el chasis del montaje, por lo que la rueda girara indefinidamente no se si perpetuamente ni a cuantas revoluciones máximo suficientes para excitar el generador eléctrico, pero he pensado en ellos bastante tiempo y es una maravilla no creen ? por ahí hay imanes super potentes del tipo industrial, no me van a decir que no es posible apilarlos de alguna manera para hacer girar con fuerza y velocidad la rueda del rotor del dinamo "perpetuamente".


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2009)

Lo que te puede dar mejor eficiencia es un alternador con imanes permanentes.
El alternador se puede hacer en "Casa", busca "Eólica" en el buscador del foro.
Un alternador de automóvil también te funcionara bien.


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Lo que te puede dar mejor eficiencia es un alternador con imanes permanentes.
> El alternador se puede hacer en "Casa", busca "Eólica" en el buscador del foro.
> Un alternador de automóvil también te funcionara bien.



comprendo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## karl (Abr 13, 2009)

un motor de imanes permanentes te va a dar la electricidad que necesitas, entre mas grande mejor, pero recuerda que no hay nada "gratis", es decir, para echar a andar tu LapTop vas a necesitar meterle por lo menos lo mismo que te indica la bateria, unos buenos 20 volts y 4 amperes, eso son 80 Watt, para que te des una idea, las piernas humanas tienen 1/3 de caballo de fuerza (248 watt), por tiempos cortos, así que te sugiero que busques antes del motor el consumo que quieres, le agregues un factor miedo del 40% (si son motores, al arrancar necesitan hasta 7 veces mas electricidad, corrige en proporción), y busques tu fuente de energia no electrica al doble del valor calculado (un motor electrico esta optimizado para producir movimiento, por lo que no es muy buen generador, y tienes que compensar eso metiendole mas trabajo).
Como nota adicional, se estima que 11 caballos de fuerza se "gastan" en el alternador de un coche en promedio, recuerda que cuacos de fuerza son watts/746, mide el amperaje de tu alternador y multiplicalo por 14 volts (lo que dan los alternadores, 12 volts son de la bateria), esos son tus watts, y eso entre 746 y tienes tu caballaje


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 24, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> un motor de imanes permanentes te va a dar la electricidad que necesitas, entre mas grande mejor, pero recuerda que no hay nada "gratis", es decir, para echar a andar tu LapTop vas a necesitar meterle por lo menos lo mismo que te indica la bateria, unos buenos 20 volts y 4 amperes, eso son 80 Watt, para que te des una idea, las piernas humanas tienen 1/3 de caballo de fuerza (248 watt), por tiempos cortos, así que te sugiero que busques antes del motor el consumo que quieres, le agregues un factor miedo del 40% (si son motores, al arrancar necesitan hasta 7 veces mas electricidad, corrige en proporción), y busques tu fuente de energia no electrica al doble del valor calculado (un motor electrico esta optimizado para producir movimiento, por lo que no es muy buen generador, y tienes que compensar eso metiendole mas trabajo).
> Como nota adicional, se estima que 11 caballos de fuerza se "gastan" en el alternador de un coche en promedio, recuerda que cuacos de fuerza son watts/746, mide el amperaje de tu alternador y multiplicalo por 14 volts (lo que dan los alternadores, 12 volts son de la bateria), esos son tus watts, y eso entre 746 y tienes tu caballaje



hola amigo, no es que recien lea tu mensaje y conteste, es que hace mucho no tenia ningun argumento.

eso de que nada es gratis no estoy bien seguro, osea usando imanes en cierta configuracion podria yo hacer girar la rueda del eje, imagino que seria algo asi como un movimiento perpetuo que dure muchos años, claro que no importa que no sea infinito pero si podria durar muchos años o hasta siglos quien sabe ?

alguien quiere debatirme eso que digo de los imanes ? alguien que ya haya tratado eso y no le funciono, es que miren hay unos tipos de imanes super potentes del tamaño de una palma de la mano, los vi en los cazadores de mitos, tenia una tremenda fuerza que incluso es super peligroso manipularlos uno, y para comprarlos necesitas de un permiso especial, pero vamos, que alguien que tuviera al alcance esos imanes no me digas que no podria apilarlos de un modo que obtendria un movimiento perpetuo ? asi como la imagen de la configuracion de imanes que puse mas arriba, quiza me estoy yendo muy lejos con eso de "los super imanes" y con unos imanes regulares permanentes pero de buen tamaño serian mas que suficiente para darnos la potencia de empuje para repeler unos con otros y hacer girar la rueda.

los imanes irian pegados con un pegamento ya sea de contacto "crazy glue" cola loka, o pegamento epoxico, este ultimo bastante poderoso.

todo esto lo tengo en mente por que hace un par de años lei de un argentino que creo una cajita generadora de energia de movimiento perpetuo mediante imanes (para repeler y girar el eje) (digo eso por que mucha gente cree que se le chupara energia a los imanes y no es asi) a pues la cajita tenia el generador el cual el creador decia que te podia durar para toda la vida en cualquiera de las condiciones que sea, bajo el agua, en tu techo, enterrado, la capsula en el que estuviera encerrado todo protegeria el artefacto hasta en las mas adversas condiciones.

en cuanto me de un chance voy a comprar imanes chiquitos y hacer el montaje de la rueda giradora perpetua mediante magnetismo para ver que cuanta traccion ofrece, claro a pequeña escala y ver si puede girar por tiempo indefinido.

muchas gracias por su atención, yo pienso que los imanes apilados de esa forma son el futuro para energia perpetua ilimitada a nivel domestico.

saludos.

EDITADO : aqui abajo dejo la nota de la vieja noticia.

Un argentino inventó un generador eléctrico que funciona sin combustible  

El sistema diseñado por el científico marplatense Walter Torbay necesita un mínimo mantenimiento y no contamina Un científico de Mar del Plata inventó un sistema magnético que produce energía eléctrica sin costo, ya que no utiliza combustible alguno, con una tecnología que tendría un costo de 150 dólares, y "permitiría que una vivienda sea abastecida de electricidad indefinidamente".

El invento de Walter Darío Torbay, de 29 años y director Investigaciones Científicas y Tecnológicas Independientes (Icyti), de Mar del Plata, tiene la ventaja además de que como "no utiliza ningún combustible, prácticamente no tiene mantenimiento y casi no contamina", contó el científico.

Torbay estudió en el Colegio Industrial de Mar del Plata, se perfeccionó en Química Industrial en La Plata y trabaja con cuatro colaboradores en un humilde taller de la periferia marplatense.

El sistema utiliza un tipo de imán artificial denominado Neodimio, cuyo magnetismo es de 24 mil gauss (unidad de inducción magnética), que podría generar una fuerza eléctrica de 2.500 watts.

El generador utiliza un principio similar al de los trenes magnéticos, aunque en estos el magnetismo es generado en forma eléctrica, mientras que el de marplatense emplea la fuerza de atracción del imán en reposo, por lo que el costo de generación de energía es nulo.

El invento, que patentó en el país en agosto de 2004 y con licencia internacional "en trámite", se llama "transgenerador magnético" y funciona "aprovechando la propiedad magnética de rechazo de polos iguales y la desviación de líneas de fuerza magnética", dijo el investigador.

"Un complejo sistema mecánico transforma esa energía magnética encerrada en los imanes permanentes en fuerza motriz, eléctrica o calórica, estable y 100 por ciento ecológica", aseguró.

El investigador explicó que el generador "duraría cinco mil años, que es el lapso estimado durante el cual un imán en reposo conserva su magnetismo".

En la Comisión de Investigaciones Científicas (CIC) del gobierno bonaerense, Conrado González, integrante del directorio, dijo que el invento está a consideración de ese organismo.

Un primer prototipo construido en aluminio, que es uno de los metales que menos se magnetiza, fue llevado en 2004 a la CIC, donde comenzaron los estudios sobre el invento.

El inventor dijo que recibe mucho apoyo de la CIC, "pero no es suficiente, por eso quisiera que me reciba el gobernador Felipe Solá, para pedirle su respaldo económico y político".

Torbay aseguró que "el futuro económico y comercial del generador es muy promisorio, debido a que luego de su patentamiento y publicación no tardaron en llegar las ofertas económicas millonarias de empresas multinacionales interesadas".

"Sin embargo, nuestra intención es sólo tener en cuenta las ofertas que nos permitan ayudar a nuestro país, que permitan crear nuevas fuentes de trabajo e impulsar el crecimiento económico y científico de nuestra región, transformando a la Argentina en el proveedor mundial de energía ecológica", dijo.

"De concretarse un apoyo económico y científico, en muy poco tiempo esta tecnología y sus beneficios estarán al alcance de cualquier argentino", aseguró. (Télam)
 08 de marzo de 2006 (derf-ei) 

fuente: http://www.derf.com.ar/despachos.asp?cod_des=66196


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 24, 2009)

de este tipo de motor magnético perendev hay muchos videos en youtube pero ninguno se ha hecho comercial...

tan solo hace falta ver la noticia, obtuvo la patente en 2004 y la noticia es del 2006 y aun no esta en venta el generador...

yo no estoy comentando para hacer una discusión, yo comento sobre lo que he visto...

creo que esta bien que tu armes tu propio motor y saques tus conclusiones...

por lo pronto te dejo un video de uno que parece que resolvió muchos de los problemas que yo le veía a este tipo de motor...






y te recomiendo que leas los comentarios que le hacen al video e investigues los conceptos que exponen los que comentan, hay algunos conceptos que yo no sabia y no habia considerado, pero que hacen muy dificil que este motor verdaderamente sirva o dure 5 mil años funcionando..

cuando consiga dinero voy a tratar de armarlo, asi cuando menos podre decir que si lo intente...

saludos...


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 24, 2009)

muchas gracias elmo2, con que PERENDEV eh ? no tenia idea que asi se llamaba el proyecto a pesar de haber puesto la imagen del primer post jaja, me he quedado con la boca abierta al ver ese video, ahi esta todo lo que se necesita para la propulsion del generador de electricidad, se ve que da bastante fuerza al rotor por lo que podria mover facilmente el eje de un grande generador.


----------



## karl (Abr 26, 2009)

Los imanes se pueden configurar para rechazarse mutuamente (y si, funciona hasta con los de ferrita), pero (como siempre en estas cosas hay un peeeeroooo), el sistema siempre va a buscar un estado de equilibrio (por ejemplo, todos los imanes flotando a la maxima distancia unos de otros), y si pusieras un solo iman en sentido contrario (atrayendo), su fuerza se perderia entre la de los otros y se cancelaria.

No estas tan desviado, las transmisiones y suspensiones mas chingonometricas son magneticas, porque no tienen casi fricción, (hay algo de frenado por corrientes de Eddy inducidas), pero siempre va a haber algo que eche a perder la diversion.

Hace algún tiempo lei sobre esto, alguien estaba intentando una joint venture, ellos ponian un generador basado en este principio en tu casa (del tamaño y ruido de un refrigerador), y tu ponias un lugar en tu cochera, $2500 dolares, ellos te regalaban la electricidad que generara el aparato, y tus excedentes se los vendian a la compañia electrica (en gringolandia), curiosamente la pagina desaparecio un par de meses mas tarde (como un año para ser menos inexactos), y del UEY ni sus luces.


----------



## metoruma (Feb 8, 2011)

> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> 
> *07)* En nuestra comunidad *NO* violamos las leyes, ni siquiera las de la termodinámica: *"La máquina de movimiento continuo NO existe".*


----------

